# Octane Booster...Safe one to use with 02 sensors?



## Sub Boy (Jan 28, 2008)

I have noticed when doing a couple of track days that the knock readings get up there when I'm thrashing it, saw one reach 105 which gave me a scare.

Is there a octane booster that I can put in to protect the engine a bit more on track days, that won't hurt the 02 sensors....And yes I always use Mobil 98 (only 98 fuel available in ChCh):thumbsup:


----------



## hodgie (Oct 23, 2003)

Use the search, theres a massive thread about octane boosters.


----------



## hodgie (Oct 23, 2003)

http://www.gtr.co.uk/forum/2480-octane-booster.html?highlight=octane+boosters


----------



## kismetcapitan (Nov 25, 2005)

toluene. loads of it. 40 liters in a tank, top off the balance with premium 98 RON or better. and I run without O2 sensors...I finally found that the car was easier to map without those damned things kicking in and giving THEIR "narrowminded" opinion about fueling (oh lord, do I crack myself up...I'll get me coat)


----------



## Sub Boy (Jan 28, 2008)

Cheers...But I'll pass on the Toluene, I find the car runs much better with the 02s still running.


----------



## NISFAN (Oct 11, 2003)

Octane boosters are rubbish!!!!

Consider fitting a Water/Methanol injection kit on the car for track days.


----------



## Sub Boy (Jan 28, 2008)

NISFAN said:


> Octane boosters are rubbish!!!!
> 
> Consider fitting a Water/Methanol injection kit on the car for track days.


Time is short at the moment, I have a track day this weekend. This is just a quick fix at the moment.


----------



## rasonline (Mar 24, 2005)

i know that NOS do a 6-point octane booster which has no LRP additives, and they state that it is safe for CATS and lambda sensors. not sure where you would buy them in the NZ but i'm sure a simple search of your local suppliers/websites (google.co.nz??) would yield some results for it.

That should be a short-term solution.

But as NISFAN said, a long-term solution is water-methanol. You can then play around with the methanol mixes so that you can achieve your own desired octane levels.


----------



## Sub Boy (Jan 28, 2008)

Cheers Guys, I will find out whats available in NZ, the three to go for look like NOS, Nulon, and NU.

....I will also have a look at Water Meth...But I think the main problem is the factory knock sensors and P-FC are average, Might have to invest in a NZ Made Knock-Link.


----------



## Lith (Oct 5, 2006)

You can get E85 from Mobil for around NZ$3.30/litre


----------



## Sub Boy (Jan 28, 2008)

Lith said:


> You can get E85 from Mobil for around NZ$3.30/litre


Cheers Lith.....E85? Do you mix it with Petrol? If so what is the mix? doesn't this shit eat rubber hoses etc?


----------

